

Diversity is an advantage in business and product development - nilanp
http://blog.sprint.ly/post/58342376145/diversity-is-an-advantage-in-business-product

======
dang
Calling this post "Hiring the best developers is rarely a good idea" was a
violation of the HN guidelines. Please don't editorialize titles.

